# Rediscover Your Local Theatre!



## Ovalhouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Brixton from all at Ovalhouse Theatre!

As your Lambeth neighbours just down the road at Oval, opposite the cricket gorund, Ovalhouse has been going for almost 50 years. We programme a very diverse range of new writing and shows from emerging artists as well as having a vibrant and bustling youth theatre. This week see the opening of the show 'The Well and Badly Loved'. It promises to be a queer love story extravaganza, but that is just part of our 'If Only' season. We have a series of works in Progress running for the next couple of weeks under our FiRST BiTES programme. Tickets for First Bites are only £5 and tickets for The Well and Badly Loved are £7 Tuesday and Wednesday Night. During the rest of the run tickets range from £14 to £7 Concessions, and if you are under 26 you can see most shows at Ovalhouse for just £10! So come and join us for a warm welcome, always interesting and an often suprising Night Out!


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2012)

My girlf went to see Godhead there twice recently and said she really enjoyed it.

Good luck with the theatre!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2012)

Some might argue the Brixton Empire is the 'local' threatre (it's in St Matthews), although they are between productions atm.

Interesting to know what you've got on as well!


----------



## Ovalhouse (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks ever so much, I'm so glad your girlfriend enjoyed GOD/HEAD - we have a collection of Lady Pirates coming to us in May that she should definitely come to.

How interesting about the Brixton Empire, what a fantastic space to put a theatre in we shall look out for their next show, thanks for the info!


----------

